# 91-93 W250 Cummins and old Western conventional setups- good setup?



## W250CTD (Nov 10, 2008)

Thinking of putting a plow on my 93 W250 w/ a Cummins and starting a small business doing driveways arould here. My brother's plowed a lot before, I have owned W250's in the past w/ plows but just did my property. I can get an old Western frame for around $100, and have seen old 7.5-8' Western setups from Chevys and Fords for ~$500 or so. On past Dodges I've looked at that have been plowed I see the front spring hanger rivets like to loosen up and the steering box bracket and frame like to crack. Assuming I address these areas, are these good trucks to plow with? Around here Chevys and Fords were always more popular. My truck has a Cummins and a Dana 60 in front so it should be able to handle the weight. Is it worth putting anything less than 8' on? Also, how good are the conventional Western setups from that era, and are parts still available? Are all Western Dodge frames that fit 72-93 trucks and ramchargers the same? Thanks for any help-Nick


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am in the same boat, unfortunately our trucks aren't too popular anymore for finding mounts that work. Fisher and Arctic offer new mounts for some of their plows. I've been looking for a 'Newer' W250 mount for Western and or Fisher (most popular used plows in my area). It's not easy to find what we need so I am looking at buying a new one. Or at least a new mount and a 'Newer' plow. Most MFG's only want to hang a 7.5'-8' plows on our trucks due to the engine weight and the 45-4800lb front axle.

Are these trucks good to plow with, YES!!! If you have a ltd slip rear end just add some weight to the box and enjoy, these things push snow like crazy and they sip the fuel while doing so (160 h.p.). If you have 3:54 gears plow in low range I find it works really good, especially wet heavy snow. I also like how simple they are to work on, parts are reasonable and easy to find. Biggest thing on these trucks is the body, cab mounts floors are critical. Rust Check, Krown, Fluid Film are all good products to keep the cab in good shape.

Kirk


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

westen mount my meyers plow pined right up too it.
I have a 8ft meyers with wings on my 89 W250 CTD and have no issues when i have ballest, without ballest that is another story.

Plow frames - i know of 3 different types
What i call them-
close pin- will only take 7- 7 1/2 ft narrow pin plow
wide pin - will take wide 7 1/2 and 8 ft pin plow
newer mount- has the tube light bar
The frame mounts for the close and wide pin are the same just width of where the pin are on the box but the box mount can be changed from one to the other. Wide pin and newer mount use the same width pin plows.

Parts- i have not had an issue finding parts.The pumps are rebuildable and without a lot of effort can swap the E47-58 69 meyers onto the frames... hoses springs and feet can all be picked up at TSC


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

One thing I would suggest is a Big trans cooler for the 91.5+ trucks, and some type-F fluid. The A513 auto has rather narrow bands and are prone to heating up. The type-F fluid will add friction material to the fluid and allow the bands to grip better. The earlier trucks have the TF727 and it is a real good reliable trans.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a 8ft meyers with wings on my 89 W250 CTD and have no issues when i have ballest, without ballest that is another story.

Rod how much ballast are you running and where in the bed is it loacted.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

How is the W250 club cab for balast??? As for pushing these old tanks are great. Even the old W350 gasser is a beast. Cant wait for the Cummins truck to be ready!!!!


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Daff 

My 'Melting' 93' is a club cab, the box has turned into a bit of a landfill, the guys have thrown all kinds of junk back there, I can say this, the truck won't stop pushing snow, it will acutally run up on top of the packed snow if you're not careful and hang itself up, then you need something pretty substantial to pull it out of the bank.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

kah68;636546 said:


> I have a 8ft meyers with wings on my 89 W250 CTD and have no issues when i have ballest, without ballest that is another story.
> 
> Rod how much ballast are you running and where in the bed is it loacted.


Plow is right at 700 lbs, Ballast = 600 lbs behind the rear tires. 
The CTD being heavier then the gas motor moves the ballance of the truck more on the front. then adding all that plow weight in front makes rear so much lighter and "tail happy" ( it is like trying to push a wheelburrow with a flat tire)

Chris


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

If you are looking at any old w250/350's watch out for the roofs. My body guy just had to cut the old one off and weld a new one on the a pillars and under the rear window. Man is it looking strait and new like. In fact when it is all done I am going to celabrate with a new car scent air freshener hanging from the rear view mirror. Will post some picks soon. (before and after)

First night out using the W350 as a salter. Slid a 2yd Snoway salter in the dump box. Handled the weight like a champ. The more I used the old iron the more I like them.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

My 93 W250 CTD is unstoppable. I've been with friends in their newer rigs and know I could push farther, higher, and cheaper. 160 hp translates to less than $5.00cdn / hour in fuel. Took it in for front springs at the local spring shop and had two offers to purchase. People love these trucks. Fourth year pushing on same balljoints, front end. Has a 900lb western 9' HD and 800lbs ballast behind wheels. Only bad thing is it rides like a tractor. Keep them oiled and they'll last forever, including the roof. Still has orig 46rh tranny working fine. Unbeatable...buy one.tymusicwesport


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Yearground Haliburton area here, what are you running for a plow on your 93'?


----------



## W250CTD (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I've owned several and know they're great trucks, but never plowed w/ one. I had a feeling the response would be favorable.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i've got more dodges than you can shake a stick at. i have a 91 ctd 727 transmission with an o/s western plow. i have 1000 ballast ( a die from a large press out of a factory) and a spreader, i've been plowing commercially with it for 6 years, couldn't ask for more of a tank and it's very economical to operate. plow set up is excellent, 2 cutting edges 1 pump motor overhaul (in 6 years of use)and clean out resivore and change oil every year and the old western works flawless. i used a myers mount and had western bungs welded on as i couldn't find a western mount at that time. at one time a had the twin truck with a fisher 9' plow with a belt driven pump under the hood, that was the ultimate tank! later, pete


----------

